
The Online Marketplace That’s a Portal to the Future of Capitalism - artsandsci
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/05/03/magazine/the-online-marketplace-thats-a-portal-to-the-future-of-capitalism.html
======
sharemywin
It is kind BS that it's cheaper to ship something from china to across the
street.

